# Decoy School



## Junior Johnson (Mar 19, 2010)

Looking for input on starting a decoy school in New England, most likely Massachusetts. Trying to find out if there are decoy prospects and or helpers in the area who would potentially attend or be interested. I know Ellis is successful with his on the west coast and it is relatively pricey. If you are in the area of New England, let me know what you think or if you feel it would be viable in the area. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Benjamin Allanson (May 2, 2008)

I would be interested depending on what the school had to offer.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

I would say the biggest thing I would want to see in any school is affordability! too many people charge so much for stuff like this and I understand they are trying to make money, but most of us are just working folks and dont have a 1000 dollars laying around to go spend a week somewhere. The second would be too have a wide variety of dogs so you could experience catching different types of dogs all with different styles and get real comfortable. I wish I had access to catch a lot more dogs than what I do cause you learn so much from each one!


----------



## Junior Johnson (Mar 19, 2010)

I agree with affordability as well and my intention would be to offer a "school" where the program would not be for a week at a time. It would be geared more toward a saturday or a sunday twice a month or even the evening hours on a saturday or a sunday two times a month. The pool of dogs would range from PPD to sport to police K9. The classes will probably be offered in four hour blocks and would be limited to four to six participants per class. This would make it affordable and would allow for more individual training.


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

Who would be teaching the class and what are their accomplishments that make them eligible to teach a decoy/helper school?


----------



## Junior Johnson (Mar 19, 2010)

They individual trainers / decoys are accomplished in PPD, sport and Police K9 and have a lot of accolades with decades of experience. I will eventually announce who they are, but first I want to find out if there is a need / demand for the school. Thank you for the post.


----------



## manny rose (Jun 3, 2010)

Junoir, no offense, but you are doing it backwards...if people are interested in learning proper helper/decoy work, they would want to know the instructors first to see if they are worth the time money and effort! So i am sure there are people interested but im also pretty sure if no one knows who is the teacher then no one shall show up for class thats all.


----------



## Brian Dascalu (Aug 7, 2011)

manny rose said:


> Junoir, no offense, but you are doing it backwards...if people are interested in learning proper helper/decoy work, they would want to know the instructors first to see if they are worth the time money and effort! So i am sure there are people interested but im also pretty sure if no one knows who is the teacher then no one shall show up for class thats all.


This is a really good point. We brought Cezar Boicu, (E Europe Mondio Ring 3 Champion Decoy), over here and are offering his services free of charge (within driving range of Melbourne, FL - otherwise expenses only) to Police Departments and other Law Enforcement Agencies. Maybe we should have a decoy school down here in the Sunshine State  Anyone interested? More about Cezar here: http://www.specialistk9.com/decoy.html


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Junior Johnson said:


> They individual trainers / decoys are accomplished in PPD, sport and Police K9 and have a lot of accolades with decades of experience. I will eventually announce who they are, but first I want to find out if there is a need / demand for the school. Thank you for the post.


May I ask how you can be accomplished in PPD work? Who will the instructors be? What is the cost?


----------



## Junior Johnson (Mar 19, 2010)

I apologize for the ignorance. Looking to find out if there is a need / want in the area. Thanks again.


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

Junior Johnson said:


> I apologize for the ignorance. Looking to find out if there is a need / want in the area. Thanks again.


Sorry, but you need a product to be able to sell it.

I can ask you want to buy my new sleeve I've been trying to create that I can't get one equipment company to build. It will help dogs in almost every sport, police work and personal protection dogs but I have no prototype and I can't demo it's advantages. Does anyone want to by one? Lol;-)

If the school has instructors that I would like to learn from, I would definitely be interested.


----------



## chad paquin (Apr 16, 2010)

I think there is always a need. But like others said who ? Seems to me in the dog world many people think there a trainer and not many really are.
If it would be worth it I would be up for it. I am in Ma. And always wanting to learn more.


----------



## Michael Wandell (Oct 12, 2009)

By any chance does it have to do with the two people you have doing the decoy seminar with in January that you advertised earlier??


----------



## Kevin Barrett (Dec 16, 2009)

I personally would like to see a training decoy camp, seminar, school or what ever close to Indy. There's a lot of cert camps or seminars geared toward people who have experience already, none I've seen for newbies who want to learn correctly not to ruin a dog. Can't get experience where there is none.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

I can think of a couple people that would be interested... but would need details.


----------



## Junior Johnson (Mar 19, 2010)

Unfortunately, it does not have to do with those putting on the seminar in January. Thanks again for all of the input.


----------

